# NOLA & Louter Creek Standard Poodles?



## Its.Just.Birdie (Jan 13, 2018)

I was wondering what type of drives these breeders produce? Of course, one is conformation and the other hunting, so they will vary. But does anyone have any experience with either? Both? 

I'm looking for a dog to compete in agility with, so a higher drive dog (Drive =/= energy) is preferred. 

Thank you!


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

I will post here since no one has yet even though I don't have personal experience with either breeder. I would hands down recommend a dog from Tabitha at NOLA due to her health testing and breeding goals. I think she is an amazing breeder. As far as the drive that her dogs have, that is something that you should contact her and ask about, as she will know her dogs well and as a good breeder would let you know if one of her pups can fulfill your request.

Louter Creek I don't know as well but I have also heard good things about them. Since they focus on hunting (but also do conformation - I saw that they have a pretty white bitch entered at Westminster next week) they may have higher drive overall. But again you will just have to contact them. I assume that they do all health testing, though I haven't ever looked into their breeding program to know for sure. 

Just make sure that if you are getting a dog to do agility that you go with health tested lines to reduce your chance of hip and other problems. I would say that both of those breeders would be worth contacting. I would also just add in that you can find high drive performance pups even from breeders who don't specifically breed for that. There is a beautiful girl that my breeder bred several years back who is a conformation Ch and also killing it at agility. It is so fun to watch her videos. There were also several pups in my girls litter who would be great for performance homes. If the breeders are very hands on with their pups and do Volhard or something similar, then it is pretty clear to them which pups would best be suited for a performance home. Best of luck!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I agree with chinchillafuzzy that I think you want to focus on a well built sound dog with a good temperament rather than an over the top crazy drive dog. To succeed in agility isn't all about drive it is about a well constructed relationship with a sound dog who you can communicate with subtly and over the distance of the course. I have had plenty of crazy runs where Lily was ready to stop paying attention to me because she was in overdrive. Her best runs came after she collected her head enough to communicate the dance well. Her physical soundness has saved her more than once from being hurt or scaring herself horribly. Most notably she was flying across the dog walk at my trainer's home when she put one back foot down into thin air. Her other three legs collapsed and her chest hit the board. 99% of dogs would have fallen off and hurt/scared themselves badly. She stayed on until Stef and I got there. Stef was able to put the dangling leg back on the board. We gave her a minute to collect herself and then got her to finish going across with a trail of treats. Then we had her do it in both directions as onside and offside runs and she was just fine. Focus on finding a sound dog.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Hello,

I'm Tabatha and NOLA Standards is my bloodline.

With every litter we have an expectation of what the pups will be, based on the pairing, based on the proclivity of the parents or based on previous litters. Beyond expectations, I have my pups temperament tested. Though I catch them when they are born and raise them, literally, underfoot, I long ago discovered that pups will give me a learned behavior, as well as a behavior shaped to a degree by their littermates (think of the stereotype of the Oldest, Middle and Youngest child). They give a much truer response of who they are to a stranger (and I personally believe that "stranger" should be a person who is an experienced "dog person/trainer/"handler").

My passion is conformation. My goal, if you haven't visited the NOLAStandards.com web pages and already know it, is to breed a "poodle of color" equal to the quality of their black and white cousins. Because I enjoy the competition and pursuit of an AKC Champion, and I also believe that proving my NOLA poodles worthy is part and parcel of being a quality breeder, I am known for showing my poodles - thought they would be much better served with a professional handler, I tend to show my own dogs (and have benefitting from great mentoring). As a result of quality breeding and much hard work, NOLA's is known as a "show breeder". (Not as widely known is my ability to be bitten by every bug in a 300 acre forest. Yea...they pick me... so I like concrete and AC, not so much the great outdoors!)

Being a "show Breeder" doesn't mean that I don't breed for both form and function. It doesn't mean NOLA's doesn't have multi titled dogs excelling in the Field and Obedience Ring. They are, and do. There are also NOLA Poodles that are true working Therapy Dogs and Medic Alert Dogs. NOLA pups with Advanced Trick Titles and Nose Work titles and... and...and... On every page of NOLAStandards.com you'll see photos of NOLA poodles doing, well about everything from the Pink Bra Run to Canines For Christ to Barn Hunt to a Swimming Meet, Maddy is a Movie Star, Magazine Model, Video and Runway Darling, and so is Iko (she's on NOLA Standards FB page "kissing" Ian Somerhalder of Vampire Diaries fame at the Mutts to Models Fundraiser/Krewe of Mardi Paws Ball), Emma is the Reigning Queen of the Frisbee Competition at the Semmes' County Fair. "Jr" has a FB page and a long string of working titles and his own FB page, Repeat After E of Arnette Du NOLA's. Miko has hundreds of thousands of Instagram followers, Cop rides the MS with his River Boat Captain human "dad" and is in high demand for hunts... Those are the "stars" I can think of off the top of my head...

I love to brag NOLA pups, but as I didn't do the training, the brag is really more their owners, though I could certainly take credit as their breeder, I tend step back from that some, unless there's a question of misconception, then I brag them a bit more. :angel:

Angie and Rich of Louters have a bit of the reverse. Rich is an renowned trainer and excels with working dogs. For years they have been known as having the pinnacle of "working" poodles. However, the past few years, Angie has shown several Louter pups and working with professional handlers they've added multiple titles to their poodles. This year their white girl, Diana, will be with Jody at the Garden.

For both of us, (NOLA's and Louters') we strive for form and function. And it's VERY important to us, to any great breeder, really, that our pups go into homes where they be loved and have the opportunity to excel.

Regards,

Tabatha
NOLA Standards

PS. Either of us can easily share references for you, regarding pup selection and activity as many of our previous owners are quite proud of their pups and their accomplishments. Just ask us. :first:


----------



## Its.Just.Birdie (Jan 13, 2018)

NOLA Standards said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm Tabatha and NOLA Standards is my bloodline.
> 
> ...


I was hoping you'd jump on this! Your email is on your site, do you mind if I email you? I am still a little ways off of getting a dog, as I'm moving in the next few months, and it'd be wise to wait until after I get settled, but some things won't change with location, and I'd love to hear about your dogs and what you're striving for!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Email is best for me, if you don't mind. I go long periods where I don't think to check in here (though sometimes I'll get a message or a tag to "swing" by).

Ummm, and tonight starts the Mardi Gras stretch. The Super Krewes roll 'til Tuesday...so please be patient arty: 

[email protected]


Regards,

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## Mrxes (Jan 19, 2018)

NOLA Standards said:


> A's. Miko has hundreds of thousands of Instagram followers, Cop rides the MS with his River Boat Captain human "dad" and is in high demand for hunts... Those are the "stars" I can think of off the top of my head...


It means that your Miko and your content, in general, are extremely interesting for people. With a little push, you can become quite an influencer. Here's a great service for it https://zen-promotion.com/. It can find all the people interested in dogs/puddles etc. like them and follow them and even sent them an automatic message. 
Hope it'll help you and Miko


----------

